# Spicy food



## alisonjl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi all

Wonder if anyone can help. I was told by my clinic to avoid spicy food during the 2ww.... has anyone else been told this? If so, does anyone know what effect it can have? And how spicy is spicy, if you know what I mean.... are we talking chicken korma, or vindaloo??  

Thanks

Ally x


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

I was told that too but for the first 3 days after ET. Have been naughty  in the last few days- can't resist spicy food. However, it wasn't too spicy as i would normally have it. If u have just had transfer, give it a couple of days as you don't want to spend forever on the loo!!

Good luck in 2WW. I am on day 8 at the moment.

Floss


----------



## alisonjl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Floss

Thanks for that. I have avoided spicy food so far but think I am about to give in! I am on day 10 so hopefully it should be ok by now! Perhaps will stick with the Korma though!

ally x


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Ally, you go for it if that's what you fancy!! Good luck on test day. You are a couple of days ahead of me!!

Floss


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

i wasnt told to avoid it and i had chilli and chinese satay sauce one night and i got my   today so cant be that bad the chinese satay was either on ET evening or the following night!.

good luck and lots of     

xxx


----------



## alisonjl (Aug 8, 2007)

Fab news.... congratulations Annie...


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

It's worth checking out what they have to say about this in ayurvedic medicine.
Apparently spicy foods will unsettle your prana (cosmic energy).
Good foods are what we consider a healthy wholesome diet, ie, fruit, veg, whole grains etc.
I was surprised to find out that garlic and onion aren't good, though.


----------



## spicemum (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi

Interestingly my clinic never told me to afford spicy food- might be because I'm Indian though- I'm testing on Monday and as it's the food I been brought up on I've continued to eat it all the way through.  I think individually you'd know how you body responds and what foods it can tolerate.  My gran has 5 children and 17 grandchildren and I'd have to sit down and seriously calculate the number of great grandchildren-number is still growing!! Clearly never did her any harm.

So keep enjoying you spices 

Take care

Spicemum XXX


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I was never told to avoid spicy food which is good coz my cravings started in my 2ww which was for vindaloo and phall   Well anything that would blow ya head off really  

Good luck


----------

